# Skeeter ice out



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW I just can't wait for open water!!
Them poor fish in there just waiting to jump on my line and into the frying pan.
Come on spring!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree , boats been ready since fall.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

TClark said:


> WOW I just can't wait for open water!!
> Them poor fish in there just waiting to jump on my line and into the frying pan.
> Come on spring!!!


After this week rain and warm temperatures open water should be soon. Next week temperatures are actually warmer. I'll be on mosquito once the ice is off.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Ridiculus - should have another 3 to 4 weeks of ice. Winter's in NE Ohio stink the last 3 years. At least this one was better than the last two, but want a real winter with a long ice season.\\


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

What's everyone's go to fish for ice out. Walleye? Pike? Bass? Looking to maybe buy a boat this year...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Would think there's still fishable ice in SP marina bay? Bad shoreline not a problem, could get on off one of the docks. Been pretty quiet on here for that area. Could be a bad, or "Good" sign! In any case with the warm-up AND STINKING RAIN, "Be Careful" if you go there!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If you go out on that ice your stupid.. I was just out there, yes I walked out at the graveyard, fog and layer of water made me uneasy. walnut run is running fast and pouring warm water into the lake. About 3' of open water at the state park.. that's all I needed to see.. open water soon my friends.:


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

2 weeks max we will be able to get a boat in somewhere


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

my wife tells me why are you an a-hole everyday! so i guess being called stupid is an improvement.. ill be on the ice tomorrow Susan


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> my wife tells me why are you an a-hole everyday! so i guess being called stupid is an improvement.. ill be on the ice tomorrow Susan


Hey LB I didn't see a "LOL" or "HAHA" after your post. Do you think she meant it??!? LOLLOL


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Would think there's still fishable ice in SP marina bay? Bad shoreline not a problem, could get on off one of the docks. Been pretty quiet on here for that area. Could be a bad, or "Good" sign! In any case with the warm-up AND STINKING RAIN, "Be Careful" if you go there!


Can u say overfished or just got hammered to much!!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

ezbite said:


> If you go out on that ice your stupid.. I was just out there, yes I walked out at the graveyard, fog and layer of water made me uneasy. walnut run is running fast and pouring warm water into the lake. About 3' of open water at the state park.. that's all I needed to see.. open water soon my friends.:


With the heavy and constant rain last night I'm sure it is unsafe. Guys putting boards down and walking off docks for panfish is surely not worth the effort !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leadcorebean said:


> my wife tells me why are you an a-hole everyday! so i guess being called stupid is an improvement.. ill be on the ice tomorrow Susan


 I'm not calling anyone stupid, I should of worded it differently. My point is the ice isn't safe IMO.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree. It’s over! I put my ice fishing stuff away yesterday. These conditions is when accidents happen. Be careful if you do go out!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Can u say overfished or just got hammered to much!!


This area is likely the only "sheltered" one on the lake being small and practically no current, little wind. Much like a farm pond(which we all know has thickest ice and is where the first, and last, ice fishing is). Only mentioned the bay because the thickest ice is going to be there. Noone should be going out in the Main lake to ice fish IMHO. Also, by saying "Be Careful", just saying to use extreme caution! "Spud before you step"! Do I think it's over-fished? Yes...
Saw one lone shanty on Moggie towards Lansinger around noon today. Open water for 60-70 yds both sides of the 43 causeway!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Shes far from a comedian! I know Tom I'm just messing with ya.. Take care of that ice in your lemon cello I got stuff on the lake covered haha


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

I gaveskeeter one last blast tonight But now I’m done


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

That's outstanding ! Way to go.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 255683
> I gaveskeeter one last blast tonight But now I’m done


Holy Crap!! Do you know leadcore?? Looks like one of his trips......


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Holy Crap!! Do you know leadcore?? Looks like one of his trips......


Nope can’t say that I do


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 255683
> I gaveskeeter one last blast tonight But now I’m done


Nice catch ... I counted several times ... looks like 20 fish there ... might be a couple to many for 3 guys???


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

baitguy said:


> Nice catch ... I counted several times ... looks like 20 fish there ... might be a couple to many for 3 guys???


Good observation (for real no sarcasm) there were actually 4 more fish packed up in bottom of shanty that didn’t fit in the (2) 5 gallon buckets we had. So that makes 24 fish which would be a 4 man limit. 3 of us in the. Picture and the buddy who called in sick to work with the walleye flu ( who clearly did not want to be in the picture hahaha) Took the picture.. we are definitely not like the 2 scumbags that made 3 trips in with three 2 man limits.. we were allowed 24 we kept 24 We appreciate our states resources. And play by the rules!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WTG!!! Gonna be ice out bonanza, that's for sure!!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 255683
> I gaveskeeter one last blast tonight But now I’m done


Nice catch! Got me really itching to go now!!!


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

crestliner TS said:


> Nice catch! Got me really itching to go now!!!


On my way there now


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Ksochor said:


> On my way there now


Man ice out can't get here fast enough. If your allowed to keep going out on the ice, then there won't be any walleye left for the slubs like me.... lol


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

DBV said:


> Ridiculus - should have another 3 to 4 weeks of ice. Winter's in NE Ohio stink the last 3 years. At least this one was better than the last two, but want a real winter with a long ice season.\\


Minnesota, brother. Ice is for the birds haha


----------

